# PC Pitstop



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Ever wonder where you stand with other users ? This site will check your system for it's speed, O/S and hardware , and let you know where you stand, can test anomalously, or register for free and save results, gives tips on performance and enhancements, try it !!... www.pcpitstop.com ... Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi rhett,

Thanx for posting the link, it is a good site indeed, I think I saved my overall performance score from the last time there and just from memory I think I scored like an 86 overall.......

just out of curiosity how did you do?

DS


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

Hey thats a great site. Thanks for the link. I did the full tests and scored 120, I must be doing something right with this computer


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
Thanks for the link to PC Pitstop.
Was not sure about the intrusion into my PC at first but went ahead anyway. Found a few minor problems and fixed them.
Original score was 413 and after correction was 462.
According to them there is nothing more that can be done with this configuration except upgrading processor. Running an 866 PII now and I expect it to last awhile.
That's good to know!
Thanks again.
Dave


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

Wow a 462. I think I have to go back now and see what I need to do to get mine running better. And to think I thought I was doing good with 120


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Lisa
Just be careful when you do configuration settings such as vcache
and so on. If you click on the individual performance flags there are suggested changes. Before you do some that you are not familiar with you may want to post a thread for suggestions.
Dave


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

Thanks Dave, I'll remember that. I do recall reading something at the pitstop about the vcache. I'll definately ask first.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I scored a 249 initially and tweaked it to a 265, I think I could do better if I tweaked a few security issues, but I am not really comfortable doing that ,so, I think I will leave it for now..P3,700 MHZ,256 meg ram.. Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
Were those security issues concerning restricted sites in IE and OE, Activex/Java enable/disable so on?
I am not sure how those tweaks would help if someone is running
an up to date Firewal and VS. 
What do you think.
Dave


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hey, you guys now wait just a dang minute here, Rhett see what you started?

okay I don't know where I got 86 from it is actually 203 so  

Dave, you scored too high..........so you just don't get to play any more  

LadyLisa, 120 to a 462 that's as good as Dave's score, that is good ......oh yeah, you can stay and play 'cause you are a girl and...... we like you 

.......so that brings me back to my 203 score.....  hmmmmm

Will someone that comes up short of 200 please post now, I need to feel better about all of this  

DS


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

DS
 My other PC came up with a 189 which I have to dig into.
It's an "e" and not built for horsepower but it should be able to achieve 200+. It has a 550 with 64MB. Time to fiddle!
Dave


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Home built PIII850............390 

HP 466Celery....................173 

The Celery runs good .....just lacking horse power  

buck


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Dave, now you got me thinking, went in and changed security settings and am going to retest, I think I will test my other machine as well, E Machine P2 500 mhz 64 meg, perhaps it will be a low enough score to make Dark Star feel better  Maybe we could have a contest as to who gains the most points before and after gota go tinker, will be back...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Dave,

Just throw another 64 or 128 in and you'll be there easy.
I think Rhett will help you with the expenses since he did start all of this 

buck52,

173 score huh? how much RAM in there? Seems like to me that a 466 Celeron should be right there at 200 or so

Just an FYI this is a 500 Celeron with only 128 RAM and there shouldn't be that big of a difference.......

DS


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

First Prob with security settings OE. Set to restricted sites zone
and could not insert Pics in body of e-mail. Error 195 undefined object!
Switched back and all is fine.
Dave


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

DS

192 RAM...The test didn't point out anything bad


add Ram
check browser cache limit
scandisk for errors
 Maybe I'll play just a little bit and see if I can get to the 200

buck


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Cool

For computer: 
P3850 
Overall "goodness" score*: 
(*for this configuration and set of tests) 560


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Brian
WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eagles Soar but Jets fly!
Great speed.
Dave


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Not really, I got some bud's who would blow that test away.
This is a three year old machine with lot's of upgrades
It didn't like my win98 drive, said the uncached speed was too slow.

I posted the link for them, waiting to see what kind of scores they get.

I only get around 2600 3dmarks in 3dmark 2001, some of them push 7000 marks


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Am up to 289, may go tweak outlook security, and I don't even use it !! But, I have to get to 300 now, am so close  Perhaps I am my own worst enemy for getting wrapped up in this.
Don't suppose there is any way this could lead to the spending of money do you  ( We are starting to sound like a bunch of guys talking about gas mileage)... Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
For grins after you change OE try inserting a pic into the body of an e-mail.
Dave


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

full test score 551.....ive been using this site for about 12 months,got this box up from the low 200`s by using most of the tweeks learned from boards like this one.......still pushing the envelope though.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm... I'm wondering how consistent these
test are.

I tried the full test after computer had been on
for several hours, with Zone Alarm running:

Scored 216 on full test.

Rebooted, did not start Zone Alarm:

Scored 212 on full test.

Make any sense?

BTW, it's a AMD K-6 III 450 (not overclocked),
128 megs ram, Voodoo 3 3000, Win95.

The test program complained that all my ram
slots weren't full. I would like to point out that
my bank account ain't either...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Well, all you guys you're killing me know, Oh yeah well my brother can beat up your brother so there 

Rhett, 

LOL, I agree and I am pretty sure we all have more time than we do money.

Having said that, next time we test I'm gonna sit next to $teve and brianf to see if I can copy off their answer sheets.

........I just hope we dont have any genious types in our class because I think they grade this test on a curve. 

DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Davey , sent myself a picture as a file attachment, worked fine, opened up in preview pane when I recieved it, so .., I musta done something wrong . wonder if pc pit stop has noticed a increase in usage this morning !... Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Mac,

It makes sence to me, now I know how these guys those higher test scores.........
I could tell there was something not quite right here.  

Lets talk specifics here okay?

Bandwidth down 46
......................up 54
Avg ping............. 0ms
Ping loss.............100%
IE current cache.19MB
.........max cache.45MB

Rhett, maybee huh? lets flood the gates then........


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I gotta 28.8 connection...

Bandwidth Down 21 Kbits/sec 
Bandwidth Up 48 Kbits/sec 
Average Ping 221 ms 
Ping Loss 0% 

IE current cache 3 MB 
IE max cache 10 MB

Whaddya think?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Keeps telling me to check IE security sites zone( everything is set to disabled) Maybe they don't like that I.m still using IE5.01 SP2

As long as this machine keeps running as well as it does they can give me a score of 50 for all I care 

buck


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

I agree with ya Buck. 

BTW, I'm still runnin' IE4...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I agree with you both, but I'm still gonna try to copy answers from those guys.......na na naner na na  

Mac, 
What about the ping thingy?  

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey DS, 

You asked:
*
What about the ping thingy?
*

I have no idea. The specs are copy n paste
(I copied the whole page...).


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Looking at:

Avg ping............. 0ms 
Ping loss.............100% 

on this machine, using Z/A and proxy server (Guidescope)

and your's:

Average Ping 221 ms 
Ping Loss 0% 

is the "thingy" I was wondering about  

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Maybe one of these tech guys can explain it.

BrianF? You listening, ya old geezer?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
The best I can get out of the "e" slug is 278. I added 128MB Ram
and according to the test it is still recommending more and subtracting points for it. Oh well!
As for the pic business I meant inseting into the body is when I get the message not attaching.

DS
Avg ping............. 0ms 
Ping loss.............100% 
Means your firewall is apparently blocking the return ping or the PC Pitstop site is being overloaded with all of us accessing it.
Here is mine:

Description Your Results 
Bandwidth Down 2173 Kbits/sec 
Bandwidth Up 374 Kbits/sec 
Average Ping 55 ms 
Ping Loss 0% 
TCP Receive Window (default) 
External IP Address xx.xx.xx.xxx
Internal IP Address xxx.xxx.x.xxx
Browser MSIE 5.5; Win 9x 4.90 
IE current cache 1 MB 
IE max cache 25 MB 

Also I agree with all you guys......the PC's are performing well
considering there configuration so thats where it stays.
Dave


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks guys,

"Means your firewall is apparently blocking the return ping or the PC Pitstop site is being overloaded with all of us accessing it."

The latter I think, maybe we ought to leave em alone for a while huh? I bet they just love you Rhett.
I was gonna give them this thread so when you go back in they can be ready with a special treat just for 'ya.......just kiddin.

DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Dark Star, gosh, and I was going to E-Mail them and see if I couldn't get them to send some money to Tech Guy for the free advertising, I will probably get banned instead !

Davey, tested the E Mach..500 Celeron ..64 megs.. got a 178, haven't tweaked it yet, only so many hrs in a day, and I have wasted a few today doing this, so , I will take a break, you know,15 minutes to eat and visit with the family, and then get back on it  ...Rett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Rett,

I know, I know......It's just that collectively we held their heads underwater for so dang long that they were begging for fresh air......

If they ask me, I'll tell em I don't know nothin" 

DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

OK, we had fun with that one, how about this:

A small program (under 1 meg ) that will benchmark your system, compare it to random others, and give you virtualy all the information you will ever need about your system !

I got it , ran add-aware, and have used it, does what it says it will, NO SPYWARE.

Screenshot http://www.lockergnome.com/images/ss/freshdiagnose.png

Program 
http://theworks.tucows.com/files3/diagnose.exe

"Use this free software to learn more about your
computer and its components, detect / diagnose any problems in
your computer, and increase your computer's performance"...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

rhett,

Okay I'll play........it's downloaded now and I have it opened up and it looks really pretty and all, and I read the help and that sounds good and all..............

NOW WHERE IS THE DO IT TO IT BUTTON ?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

DS
If you expand benchmarks in the left pane and click on any item you will see a start button upper right appear.
Have not set mine yet since I have to run.
Let me know how it worked for you.
The documentation is very limited if any!
Dave


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Hi guys, gave ya that post this morning and then went to work, sorry to leave you up in the air, you can also double-click any of the Icons to pull them up and start them the same way, seems like a handy tool if you need to know a serial # or a manifacturer of any of your system parts. Seems usefull, although about 1/2 of it WAY over my head  
I didn't want to post it in a new thread till "we" see if it's worth it...Rhett


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

I downloaded it and played for a few minutes.

Gotta wonder, the cpu benchmark showed my overclocked P3 850 kickin the crap out of a P4 1.6 gig, gotta make ya wonder


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

So , either you have a super system, or the test is bogus ? I have noticed it is good for finding other info, as this is a compaq store bought, lots of the hardware info is hard to find, seems easy to get it from this.

How about some other results guys, this comp has a p3 @ 700 mhz and it showed a slightly slower benchmark than a celeron 700 and, ?, does it matter what is running when you test, cause I had tons of things going....Rhett


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

I had my quake server and IE running in the backgroun on the first test. Shut them down and ran it again, just about the same, couple points.

It does show a lot of hardware info, and viewing system files is easy. Especially the ever elusive boot.ini.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Well , I shut some things down and now at least I beat the celeron  . ...phew...Rhett


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Gotta a question about the pcpitstop thing. What, exactly, does the number even mean? I tested my main computer (scored 787) but it doesn't really tell me what that means. I clicked the link to "see how your system compares" but it just tells me there's nothing to compare it to.

Just curious!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

And, hey, that little FreshDiagnose prog is cool!
Thanks!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Whoooooo Angel got the juice 

did you hit the details link, gives a little more explanation.
Just runs a general diagnostic of certain systems and your score is based on them.

Harddisk read and write perform
graphics performance
internet connection
etc.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Ooo, what do I win?!?!
Prizes? Cash? Trip to visit AcaCandy?!


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I know you are a Angel, but are you sure there wasn't a little "divine intervention" in that score ?? So far you are the pc pitstop champ !...Rhett


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I could up it 10 points by setting my OE security to secure sites...

I tested in Windows 2000 - I wonder how the score would differ testing in XP. Now I want to know (brb) - this is fun!

Got anymore cute little tests?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Hmmmm... Lower with XP (717).


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

BrianF

You better get some of those quick computer friends of yours to test quick...Angel is whuppin up on us here !!! ( or, perhaps she is one of them  ) ...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

angel,

"I clicked the link to "see how your system compares" but it just tells me there's nothing to compare it to."

thats just to make you feel good...... just messin with 'ya 

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Bummer. Apparently it doesn't work in Win95...


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Here's the error I get. I downloaded and installed
it twice. The second time I went to the tucows page
and looked in utilities, picked the one for Win95/98.

Still don't work...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

What the heck, what's the use if you can't poke a little fun at yourself once in a while.........

I'm tunneled into Mac's popup and reading the loader error thinking (dangerous at times) why is he not able to find joy here he did dowload the .dll in question and all..........I figured well it could just be that it somehow is not in the right place or something to do with the "procedure entry point" etc........

Point is I'm so dialed into the popup and the info. contained therein that when I started to post this reply I clicked on the "OK" button not once but twice before it hit me........no stupid that is Mac's popup and not your's to close, click on it all you want and it won't do a thing.......uhmmmm duh!

Let the duck jokes begin, but tell 'ya what can any of you tell me that it's never happened to you?  

DS


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

> _Originally posted by rhettman5 _
> *BrianF
> 
> You better get some of those quick computer friends of yours to test quick...Angel is whuppin up on us here !!! ( or, perhaps she is one of them  ) ...Rhett *


No takers  Guess Angel is da champ. Only ones that tried it had slower systems.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ok Angel...........
Fess up what are running..........some alien technology or are you really an Angel!
Dave


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dark Star _
> *when I started to post this reply I clicked on the "OK" button not once but twice before it hit me........no stupid that is Mac's popup and not your's to close, click on it all you want and it won't do a thing.......uhmmmm duh!
> DS *


Hey DS, 

I clicked on it a time or two before I
could even get it posted... 

BTW, I figured they probably forgot to check
their last upgrade for Win95 compatibility.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I was poking around at fresh Diagnose's web page and found this
http://www.freshdevices.com/freshdown.html
It is a download manager, by the same people, that has no banners, no spyware and will resume broken downloads, a hard to find combo from my own experience, I am after it now, will post results....Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Mac, whew I feel better now. I was starting to wonder about myself there for a while.........

       

btw, That's a big place you live at pretty dang nice too, I couldn't find that white car of yours to save my feathers.
I figured you went over to Kirks workplace and got a new car cover anyway so I just did one flyover and came back home.

thanks for being nice to me though my feathers got a bit ruffled at Random Discussions the other day and that's why I'm staying away for a while. If I knew were at "whatshisname" lives at you can be sure I'd have a trick or treat for him.  

DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

For anyone interested in the d/l manager, I will post my opinion on it in reviews. ...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Rhett,

You've started all of this you know.........

First with PC911, then this other Fresh Diagnose thingy (I still have the icon on my desktop)............

.........then I'm left there alone while you just run off to work looking for somethin, anything I can click on to have lights and bells and whistles going and stuff like that........nothing happens, Then Dave has to step in and clue me in.......

ahmmm, "DS, IT IS working".....oops I see Dave, thanx 

Then you all come back here doing high fives and all and it becomes appearent to me that.....
.......yes, DS your system is a lightweight.  

Given that news flash, I'd still like to pal around with you guys and all, but damnit if I can't get specs like you guys get than I should at least download stuff that has the lights bells and whistles, just for effects 'ya know..... 

Now please keep that in mind when you find this new stuff for us to download, I mean even ducks have feelings 'ya know?  

DS


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Davey... I can't believe you're doubting me!!!

I really don't have anything flashy:
1.3 Gig AMD
768 MB ram
Nvidia GeForce2 MX 400
Creative SB Live!
2 HD's (40GB ea.)
CDRW
CD
and other toys (couple printers, scanner, etc)


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Darkstar !
Am I understanding you right , the program will not even run ?
 I understand there are improvements coming for commodore 64's , so hang in there  ...JUST KIDDING...ps the download program is great, I have a slow dial-up and it's a lifesaver  ....Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Angel
Doubt? I don't doubt or question! I am astounded to say the least. As you can see most machines cannot come close to what you have achieved.
Dave


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Angel,

Come on you could lend me half your system specs and your system wouldn't even feel it? 

Listen to me a "begging duck" my birthday is the end of next month. Does that help?  

DS


----------



## TweakBoy (Oct 25, 2001)

AMD Athlon, 1154MHz
768MB RAM
Drives C, D, E, F, G, H, I
NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
MSIE 6.0; 5.1
Windows XP 5.1.2600

Your Score: 
606
Click for info 


I had programs running during this test, ill post another later.

Our system specs are close Angel


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here you go.

Lots of buttons for ya.


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

I got good results on PC Pitstop except for my HHD Cahche settings. I am running TweakAll - what HDD cache settings will give me the best performance?

Thanks for the help.

Stuart


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Stuart, poke around at the pitstop results page, they usually advise you on the correct settings for your computer, just click the suggestions tabs and see what they recommend, Good Luck !....Rhett


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

A version with the Win95 bugs fixed has been
released, and it works OK on my system now. 

The only problem I see, is that it compares my
poor little AMD K6-III 450 to 700s, 850s, and
1.6 gigs. I wonder if my computer is developin'
an inferiority complex... 

CPU = 222
Multimedia = 258


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Mac
It would be nice if you would have a selection of elements to compare against. My drives for instance are 7200'rds and are compared to 5400'rds. Maybe we all should e-mail and suggest it to the developer.
Dave


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Might not hurt to let them know, but, there is lots of info there for FREE, I am sure if we push them they will be happy to breakdown the info for a fee  ...Rhett


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Time to tweak.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi all,

So when it's time to uninstall this cool little utility, just where will I find it........ add/remove progs?

This is not going to leave a trail of surprises after the uninstall is it?

DS


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

DS
Spent several hours last night hunting down the little utility it said it loaded. Could not find it. Was not a lost venture though since I found remnants of other programs long gone. If someone locates and identifies the little guy please let me know.
Dave


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

What are we removing ? 

Are you trying to remove PC Pitstop, or Fresh Diagnose ? 

Fresh Diagnose has a uninstall in the folder in C:\ Program Files\ Fresh Devices\Fresh Diagnose. 

Not sure about PC Pitstop, but will poke around after work, let me know if I have to go into hiding........Rhett


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Here is the uninstall for pc pitstop. found it at faq at their web site, enjoy , http://www.pcpitstop.com/faq.asp#delctl , .....can I come out of hiding now ? .....Rhett


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rhett
Checkout folder and no reference. Ran regecit again using 
Pc Pitstop and found one active x. Nothing else. Deleted the reference.
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

it doesn't work for me... I went & disabled the proxy & rebooted the browser after that & it still will not test my PC

oh well...

Savvy

alrighty then... I got it to work this time... probably should have saved face & let well enough alone... 

ok ok ok... I failed the test... ( whaaahhhhh !!! )
My Score: 
82

see thats why I went & bought a new PC
Can hardly wait to test it when it comes...lol

Maybe then I can at least get off the porch & run w/ the rest of the doggies...lol

 Savvy


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

You know what guys?.......we do all of these downloads and tweak everything in sight, and then we ask.....errr how do you uninstall it?

Then of course three pages deep into the thread we sorta kinda figure it out. We are a sad bunch here, and it's a wonder to me why I don't see you all talking to Rodger over in Win98 trying to fix it back to like before the dowload thingy. LOL

I just installed EZ Uninstall (nice little prog) and from now on I can monitor my downloads in and be sure that I can exit every last little bit of them out of here when I'm done with them.
No muss no fuzz.....EZ Uninstall.

Yes Rhett, you can come back out and play....

DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Funny you mention a uninstall program, shortly after I bought this computer I bought a program by Mc Afee that included "Uninstaller", a program that will monitor installs and delete them safely, it also has a quick clean option to remove temp internet files, invalid reg entries, recycle bin, etc . 

I realized when reading your post that I have NEVER used the program for what it was intended to do, monitor and manage downloads, it will also archive files and condense for later use, guess I will spend some time at the old "readme" file and figure out if I am smart enough to use it. By the way,...

what is the rush to uninstall these minute files? adaware doesn't pick them up, they are minute, and if you change your system, you can see the differance by going back to the site, just curious...Rhett


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Savvy Lady..
Don't despair, you are lucky you get a NEW system, seems that 3 weeks after you get one a better one comes out !! I wouldn't download "Fresh Diagnose" till your system gets there, hate to see a lady cry,, good luck with the new "Puter" always a fun thing !!! ...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Rhett,

The point is we have what we need at our figertips literally, we go and download "things" to play with all the time.......I'm guily of that anyway......these things ammount to nothing more than 3rd party software. 

Yes, often times not large in size nothing that we need be concerned with where disk space is concerned.....
thing is these cute little progs often times do not include their own uninstall engines and even when they do they tend to leave other things behind.

they mess the the reg, they can mess with your startup etc, etc, etc.......thing is Windows has a reputation for not playing well with others.

I learned a lesson about how one dowload can be cool however another along with that one may not be so cool and when you start to look around for all they brought into your system that did not leave in its entirety you often see other things left behind that you'd forgotten about and you then realize that the registry just kept growing and growing......you get the picture right?

Glad you could come out to play 

DS

btw, I monitored in that fresh diagnose and I was a bit srprised at just how one little thing can be so large. Check it out sometime with "Uninstaller" youll see what I mean


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Not sure I completely understand, 
While I realise that programs leave footprints, I am not ready for a"internet appliance" a good "uninstaller will get rid of most "junk" on your system, this one even lets you tell it how many megs you want to clear and then makes suggestions based on access and date records. I defrag regularly, run scandisc, and addaware, system runs as good as ever, I refuse to worry about every little file left behind, I think my h/d will crash b4 these footprints cause a problem, but, live and learn... what good is a computer if you can't play with these applications and learn things from them ?.....Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Rhett,

Well then we agree...............
I'm not ready for an internet appliance either. I am aware that I can play with this and I can dowload to my hearts content.

"a good "uninstaller will get rid of most "junk" on your system, "

.....That's what I suggested as well, we agree again. 

"I defrag regularly, run scandisc,........."

.......me too  .....although I had to delete my applog folder recently because defrag was hanging at 33% now it runs just marvie.
"system maintenance" is a must if we're gonna expect it to run at it's best.

In another thread I said recently that it just kills me to see a top of the line system in a residence just sit there.....only used to e-mail twice a week and play an occasional game of freecell.
......look further into it and he tells me that they are on DSL without a firewall and they use the POWER button to turn it ON and OFF.

When I tell him that is not the right way to shut it down, he tells me and I quote:
It isn't a problem because his PC has "Auto Fix" (scandisk) and it fixes everything back to the way it should be when he first turns it on.

What are you gonna do?, I just said Oh I see, cool. 

DS


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

post the address for the EZ Uninstall please... how big is it?


 Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

EZ Uninstall
Just be carefull when using EZ uninstall. Removing third party software if an uninstall was not provided is about the only time I would trust using a third party uninstaller. I also would suggest for all that love to download and tryout as I do, to backup the registry each and every time before *any* downloads are done. 
Dave


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Savvy,

Here is the Ontrack link

http://www.ontrack.com/easyuninstall/

Just an FYI......plan on spending a few minutes there look around one of the best things about these folks is they have excellent tech support and I was sold on the merits of their 60 day try it out dont like it fine here is your money back.

You are going to see some freebie downloads while you are in there. They offer these on new products released as a mini version if you will. They offer different ones at different times.
Check their site for these once a month or so.

Before you go running and getting too hyped about their Easy Uninstall product that they offer on line as a download for $26.95, call or go to your local Best Buy or whatever and look at the same product there.

That is where I bought this one for $20.00 at any rate I have had it now for some six months and I do pretty much all of my system maintenance with it, and as the name implies it is Easy to work with.

I'd give it a 5 out of 5 star rating, and with your new PC you've got now or will have in a couple of days, I would suggest that you use the Easy Uninstall first, install your firewall and A/V of your choosing second.....this way you will start out with a system fresh and new out of the box and a cool program that will record and monitor any and all your downloads from day 1.

Let us know what you think..........

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Dave,

"backup the registry each and every time before any downloads are done"

good point, that is a gimme......Rule#1

I know what you are saying about uninstallers in general, but I tell you his one has "The Kind" of Monitoring traffic in and makes a cakewalk out of working with the Reg as well because it backs it up and has the Undo, etc, etc, ...........
I could go on here but try it out for 60 days you're not happy here is your money back is a pretty strong statement to make.

If I can manage to get my stuff  together here I'll send ya a screen shot of just how little (uh-huh) that Fresh Diagnose had in it.

Dave, lets have a beer man.......can we talk? 

DS


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

only have one to uninstall that wouldn't... it was imesh

when i disabled the spyware attached , it broke the music downloader ( imesh )
It will not remove from add/ remove


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

DS
Beer sounds good I'll buy...... <img src=http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=270511>
What sould we talk about?
Dave


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

when you only have 760mb's of space left on your harddrive ....its not worth downloading something thats not going to give back more than it took.

Think I'll leave it at ontrack

thanks

 Savvy


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Savvy
If DS is on the money about EZ uninstall it might be a good program for your new computer to start fresh with. I am a 
skeptic when it come to programs that mess with my registry.
Maybe overly so since I end up having to fix the boos.
Dave


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Savvy,

Now you tell me:

"only have one to uninstall that wouldn't... it was imesh"

and you're concern was with the old system not your new system.

Well, I get it now.....duh!

Tell you what once you get that new system how do you plan on moving the things you want from the old to the new HD?
Think of that one yet?
Here is something else to think about that Easy Uninstall will also do for you.......

Move applications
Back Up Applications
Archive Applications
Transport Applications
Restore Applications
Monitor Applications
Remove Internet Files
Remove hidden URLs
Cache Files
ActiveX Cleanup
Clean The Registry
Backup The Registry
Customize Windows.....TweekUI but better
Size Manager
Manage the Recycle Bin
Uninstall Log & Undo

This is 15 of 50 different things that it does.......760mb is needed to support all it offers, a bit large if it ONLY UNINSTALLED apps I agree.


Dave,

Man that cyberbeer looks pretty good, I'll buy the next and after a few more of those It won't matter what we talked about anyways, right?

Cheers

DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

The uninstaller I have backs up Davey's statement that if the program has a uninstall option, use it first. They recomend their own product only if it monitored the install, and there is no uninstaller provided. 
The Program is about 2 years old however, so Dark Star's program is light years ahead of mine I'm sure. C-Net has a host of uninstallers available, but I haven't used them, so can't really recommend any, DS program sounds good though!!.... Rhett


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Just thought I'd throw this in.

I saw this app posted on another forum and have downloaded it but not tried it *yet*. 

wondered if anyone here had tried or heard of it

the poster said that it works well

http://www.envy.nu/testrun/

buck


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hello buck52,

And a BIG thank you very much.......

This goes to the heart of the matter and bang on the money.

"Here is a system of program files that will permit you to safely experiment with new software without fear of corrupting the windows Registry. The Registry is a data base of essential information for applications and the Operating System.

Some programs that you trial may import values into the Registry that overwrite the original settings. Even if the programs are uninstalled, it can still be impossible to get the Registry back to original. 

For example:

(1) The data that controls file associations and context menu displays is just some of the information that can be altered during a software trial. 
(2) When testing a zip program, any existing zip context menu features will almost inevitably be changed, and will not be restored when you uninstall the trial program. 
(3) Certain graphic programs become associated with particular file types, and former associations are not reinstated when that program is removed from your system. 
(4) Other types of programs may also cause irreversible changes to the Registry. 

The principle of being able to trial a program prior to purchase is very sensible, yet there is always a risk attached in doing so. The Windows Registry is a dynamic file which is constantly changing during use of your computer. Some people regard it as a fragile and easily corrupted file.. that is why there are so many programs for providing Registry backups."

Guys this IS what we've been kickin' round here, isn't it?

Hey I'm not saing that I've seen the plan, or that I have all the answers either...........far from it.

Dave,
We are in agreement wherein a user ALOWS ANY PROGRAM TO AUTOFIX THE REGISTRY........
................An accident waiting for a place to happen GUARANTEED!

Always back The Registry before you download still Rule#1........
Good beers today hey?

Rhett, I don't know about "light years" but it is good!

buck52, many thanks for the link and the info.

Savvy, no ID no wine!

Cheers'
DS


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Dark Star

Your welcome. I had kind of forgotten about that little program until I got reading this thread.

I think I'll try using it ... the more I learn the more stuff I experiment with 

buck


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

I don't know if you guys are interested or not,
but you can make a file list of all files on your
drive before an install, then after an install,
then use FC (file compare) to see the difference.
Of course it won't show registery changes,
but if you make a backup first, that shouldn't
be a problem.

Here's how:

In a DOS box type:

cd\
Press ENTER. Type:
dir /b /s *.* > before.txt
Press ENTER. Type:
dir /b /s /a:h *.* >> before.txt
Press ENTER.

Close the DOS box and install your program normally.
DON'T DO ANYTHING ELSE AT THIS TIME.
After the install is complete, go to a DOS box and type:

cd\
Press ENTER. Type:
dir /b /s *.* > after.txt
Press ENTER. Type:
dir /b /s /a:h *.* >> after.txt
Press ENTER. Type:
FC before.txt after.txt > results.txt
Press ENTER.

Exit the DOS box and you should be able to
view c:\results.txt in any editor. You can then
remove the files listed if you want.
One advantage of this approach is that you
don't remove shared files. If it was there before
the install, it won't show up on the list.

BTW, the "/b" parameter lists files in the "bare"
format (no file size or timestamp) and the "/a:h"
parameter lists hidden files. The single ">" creates
or overwrites a file, and the ">>" creates or
appends to a file. You can also make a batch file
to do this.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

_DOS.......hmmmm_

Isn't that the thingy that Bill and Co. wants us to forget about altogether?

I really hate to admit this, but I've not messed with DOS in qute a while and have managed to forget more than I remember. I fell off the DOS wagon at about the DOS 6.0 era 

.......but no matter, cause I'm bored to tears right now and I'll try anything for entertainment value if for nothing else.
I keep telling myself to stay out of the "Random Politics" forum and so here I am just like a kid in a candy store when I see one of you post something new or reply.

Thanks Mac, I'll give that a GO, but I'll tell you what......it's gonna be hard enough to teach me how to weld, now I'm delving back into DOS. 



DS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Darkstar, since you are bored, here are some free downloads to examine, test , add and remove  http://www.dailypost.com/download/files/index.html ....lemee know if you find anything good.....Rhett PS I am on jury duty this week, so I know bored !


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Rhett,

Okay I'll look see in there and I just remembered I've got some "stuff" bookmarked that I can check out as well......

.......I'm easily entertained, I'll just do that on and off today and post back here tonite.

Mac, 

.......that black screen with the blinking cursor thingy, I've just gotta get into that mind set first. Hey can you write that into a batch? Code? ...........make it so I can just click on it? LOL

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey DS, Mole, 

If you guys really want a welding tip, here's
the best one I know:

Watch the molten puddle. PERIOD.

Your rod movement should do nothing other
than to control the puddle. It don't matter if
you move the rod up, down, or sideways. I
quickly move the rod away and back from the
puddle (still maintaining the arc) if it's getting
too hot (move it ahead of your weld, it helps
preheat the area to be welded for better
penetration), otherwise I use a gentle back
and forth "U" shaped motion, but always
modifiable to control the puddle.

Lotsa guys I've seen think there's a set pattern
movement to welding (zig-zag, looping, etc.),
but it's a lot like drawing with a pencil, you move
the pencil to make the picture look like ya want.
If you start a drawing thinkin' ya gotta move the
pencil in a certain motion the whole time, you're
gonna be in for a rough time...

Well, so much for WELDING 101... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey DS, 

It takes two batch files to do the process.
Copy the "before" stuff in one and the "after"
stuff in another...

(Before install)
C:
cd\ 
dir /b /s *.* > before.txt 
dir /b /s /a:h *.* >> before.txt 


(After install)
C:
cd\ 
dir /b /s *.* > after.txt 
dir /b /s /a:h *.* >> after.txt 
FC before.txt after.txt > results.txt 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Mac,

Thanks for the welding tip, what you say makes perfect sence to me..........at least now I know just where I was screwing up.

........I always tried to keep the same pattern as as I'd been shown do this //////////////// was why I have had problems because as you say working inside the puddle and moving slowly ahead of it so as to preheat the area to insure better penetration is what it is all about.

Geeeeez, so simple....... dont just do this /////////////// because in my experience that will quickly take that rod out of the puddle, amnd that is in part the reason I was sticking to the work.

Now this thing can weld AC or DC and we can talk about that some other time....
......Ill be rolling out the welder to practice here in just a little while.

Thanx Mac I really do appreciate you taking the time to teach me that trick I'm pretty jazzed about it. 

Rhett,

I will do that link thingy too, I know you understand...... I didn't mean to go off topic in your thread here.
No matter, just so you do you job that you now have at hand......
....any Mulder / Crumb types in there? LOL


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Dark Star..


> I didn't mean to go off topic in your thread here.


 ... I only started it, now I am following along and learning like everyone else.

It's kinda like a woman, you can point her in the right direction, but she'll go where she wants to. ( I am in BIG trouble now !! ) ...Rhett


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Rhett,

You're back........what did you do tell 'em you knew Mulder? 

"It's kinda like a woman, you can point her in the right direction, but she'll go where she wants to. ( I am in BIG trouble now !! ) ...Rhett

*Hey I'm not gonna tell you said that ^*

DS


----------



## JewisHeritage (Sep 19, 2001)

Dark Star: Said my pc was "closeminded & ignorant" & banished me from the site....so now I am beginning to understand why all my posts are being changed by Mulder! If I wasn't on this mission right now.....


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

davey7549: I just ran Pit Stop (scored 521) BUT I tried to insert a picture into the body of an email and got this:
An Error occured in this dialog.
Error 195.
"undefined" is null or not an object.
How do I set it back to where it was. Gawd I just HAD to mess with it lol.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Money pit, it has to do with your Security settings, set them back to default and all should be well....I Think....Rhett


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Thanks rhettman5: Whew !!! ALL is normal again. No more tweakin for me, I'm gunna stick with my 500+ score LOL. Thanks Dave.


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

> It's kinda like a woman, you can point her in the right direction, but she'll go where she wants to. ( I am in BIG trouble now !! ) ...Rhett


Rhett,
She'll go the way you trained her cause she knows you'll be right behind her....lol

Savvy


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Savvy Lady,

Darn, are we that easy to figure out ??

Dave, 
No problem, I figure since I posted the link, I had better read all the thread and make sure no one has problems, I think it is a good site though and it has a lot of information available.....Rhett


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

A few adjustments and its now 342. I must say that I am proud and I owe most of it to TSG. Im shooting for 450. Not bad for this little thing I have.

64MB
700MHz AMD Duron
Magnum 2000


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

342 !!
Very good! Mine is a p3 @700 with 256 megs of ram and I barely get 300, course my dial up is only connecting me at 26.6 kps, so I get red flags for that, and nothin I can do about it, cept maybe move to the city...naaaaaaa....Rhett Ps, I think Angel still has the record..


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi all,

I've been messin' 'round with a couple of pc related projects and I realized that I've got what I consider to be my "go to" bookmarked sites........

...........I would imagine you all have your own set of "go to" sites bookmarked as well. I don't much have the gift of just snapping my fingers and having the answers, so often times when I try to help someone out I find I need to look in "go to" for the answers.

I've been thinking (yes again! lol) that if I were to share say five of my "go to" links here some of you may want to take a look see, what the heck, you may like one or two of 'em and decide to bookmark 'em in to your own set of "go to" files.

http://whatis.techtarget.com/

http://www.filelibrary.com/find.shtml3

http://www.computercraft.com/docs/prog.html

http://support.microsoft.com/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp?sd=MSDN

http://www.cert.org/tech_tips/home_networks.html#I-D

Rhett,

The computercraft link may be of special interest to you as it does have a downloadable "thingy" to test pc performance.....I think.

DS


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

NO , I dont want to play no more.

but I will take yours though


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Geeeeeeeeez, come on Doyce, just because the bat and the mitts are all yours and now you wanna go home and you don't wanna play.  

I promise we won't hit you with the ball real hard like the last time......... if you stay to play...........please? 

DS

.........well will 'ya leave a bat and a couple of mitts we can use?


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

OK, I'll play

#1 http://www.traitnet.com/ubblist.htm

#2 http://www.fixwindows.com/win98/comparison.htm

#3 http://microsoft.com/enable/products/keyboard/keyboardresults.asp?Product=2

#4 http://sos9598.com/enter.html

#5 http://www.freewarearena.com/top20.html

I have more, so, neener neener neener ...Rhett BTW Dark *, that last link is for "bored" ppl 

UPDATE :#6 ,just found this one, good referance for startup menu : http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm#D

Enjoy...still , Rhett


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Ok, but you first. Microsoft doesnt count, sorry. No other forums either.


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Geeez: Can't imagine WHY "Help on the Net" is only #3?
http://www.traitnet.com/ubblist.htm


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

make that 'bookmark'

BTW, I got a 306 before tuning. And how do you get the hard drive up to a 3.5 in access time? I defragged 3 weeks ago.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Cool site, thanks.

But, since it was more than 5, Im afraid we will have to eliminate you from any further competition. Get you mitt and please leave the field.

Alright, lets see.

http://www.fixwindows.com/

http://www.pcguide.com/topic.html

http://www.pchell.com/

http://hardwarehell.com/

http://www.windows-help.net/index.shtml

Ugghhh, oh, oh, that hurt. That really hurt.

Of course I must give honorable mention to two others that I use and send people to alot.

http://www.rselby.com/

http://www.tomsterdam.com/insideoe5/index.htm

They save me a lot of typing.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

lemee see, I post six links and I can't play, but, Doyce, the one who told me to get my mitt and leave, posted Seven ! Hmmmm, I wanna see the rule book please !! ...Rhett


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

That was for anglin_fool. Actually, he cheated twice. One link posted composed of many more links.

Yup, its right here...page 3....anglin_fool cheated...oh...I was mistaken....its his ball.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

but if you want to play,

http://arstechnica.infopop.net

http://forums.anandtech.com/

http://www.asendtechnologies.com/vb/index.php?s=
"new and improved" well, looks anyway.

http://www.zdnet.com/community/
follow the links to forums

and of course,
http://communities.microsoft.com/newsgroups/

Now back to the thread!

Why is my HD cashing at 2.5 when the avg is 3.5? I am using Ultra ATA 66?


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

OK, Which program are you using, fresh Diagnose, or PCPitstop ?....Rhett


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

PCPitStop. Neat website BTW

Sorry, DJ had me looking at other forums. The AsendTechnologies one limits their attachments to 500 bytes after I was sucking up to them to get on their good side. Still no answer.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Why do I think that not a one of you took a look in here?

http://www.computercraft.com/docs/prog.html

There is some way cool stuff in there...............
but maybe you shouldn't take a look, what the heck it may be like two whole minutes wasted and there is nothing there that you can use anyway.

Thanks for the links you guys provided I did save six total that I found to be helpful, yes Rhett even that last one you put up is a keeper.

BTW, anyone interested in a very good freeware that will enable you to print anything you see on your monitor?
It is really good...........

http://www.hardcopy.de/hardcopy/english/index.htm

DS


----------



## volgirl16 (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for the link Rhett. I really like this website.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Rhett- You didnt think I gave my good ones did you? Only the DUCK is silly enough to do that.

Not a clue on the hard drive. I didnt even know what kind I had until I went to pcpitstop. Sad huh? I cant seem to find any drivers for almost everything I have. Needless to say, someone else built it.


----------



## anglin_fool (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm guessin at this HD thingy since I have a basic setup on my mobo, that I can tweak it a little to handle the HD better. Such as enabling DMA or upgrading the driver for the IDE channel?

Ring a bell with any of you?


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

Looks like I'm the new champion  

PCpitstop score of 1078
with 1 yellow flag, I'll have to get that fixed.


----------



## gethedge (Jan 21, 2002)

I got a 242, but that is not so interesting. I checked this really old computer I keep sitting around for no apparent reason (Pentium 75 MHz 32 meg 900Meg HD) and it got a -47! lol


----------



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

I ran the full test about a week ago and scored a 417...had a red flag next to disk performance for drive C for "unusually low performance"...and then about an hour later my hard drive DIED...guess those tests are pretty accurate...


----------



## demonloop (May 19, 2001)

my laptop just got a 315 - not bad for 1st go - must go try again


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

over 3 months w/o a post and this thread is going again ! Someone was using the search feature (good job toddles 18) or was REALLY bored and reading lots of info ...Rhett


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Sooo how do I STOP getting emails from this? LOL Thanks Dave.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

just click unsubscribe from the bottom of the next E-Mail you get....Rhett


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

nope, didn't search, just remembered that I only scored 545 with my old computer and wanted to see what my new one did, with the results I got I couldn't resist posting back in this thread, after I made sure I was the new champion


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

I pulled in for a tune up twice. Hey I'm still looking for my 4th RAM slot they told me I had, on my ABIT KT7-A still can't find it. Do you realy think I need more than 768 MBs of RAM to improve my system. I wonder if they put there tools away after doing a job. Funny site, I don't think I'll be back soon.
Marturo


----------



## skip113 (Jan 25, 2002)

Just done the test at pcpitstop and got a score of 721.

well knock me over with a feather! I'm shocked I never thought it would get a score like that.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

I know, its an old thread but, I thought I would give it a shot anyway.

Homebuilt Athlon 1.2

Scored 730

Pretty good but, not enough to be King for a day


----------



## edwood (Feb 17, 2002)

My initial score was 289. I may add some memory (I only have 128mb) and see if that raises the score.


----------



## A Machine (Apr 26, 2002)

So after seeing all of your scores I just had to go there. 
Im running an 
AMD 1200 
Gigabyte duel bios GA-7DXR mobo 
512 2100 ddr 
ATI Radeon agp 64mb ddr vivo (Running 19 inch) 
Trident pci 4mg for second monitor (Running 15 inch) 
soundblaster live 5.1 
2-20 gig WD7200's 
1-60 gig WD7200 
DVD 
CD-RW 
10-100 nic (Netgear) 
Oh and did I say home built well anyway I got a score of 656. 
But for this beast I just thought I could do better any sugestions? 
I did everything they said but I cant fix a crappy 56k connection (NO DSL or CABLE avalable to me I lives in da boonies.


----------



## PADDY K. (May 1, 2002)

I can't believe what a great site pcpitstop is I scored a 408


----------



## Whitewolf (Feb 23, 2002)

Just built XP 1800+
Soltek SL-75DRV5 mobo
256 DDR
Maxtor 60GB 5400 RPM
32MB GeForce2 GTS
SB Live 5.1
PCpitstop score 964

Comin' after Toodles


----------



## XP-1800 (Apr 26, 2002)

Thought I would poke my nose in........
Just tested and (after a couple of tweaks) got a score of 883 and no yellow/red flags.......so something must be wrong  
I must say that I have enjoyed all the posts on this thread, and really laugh at the great sense of humour you peeps have.
Keep up the good work.........


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

this is my new(ish) rig.....after a bit of minor fine tuning i get a pretty good score 
i think the adsl makes a lot of difference.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

My 700 Athlon 

Your Score: 
505

My 900

Your Score:
755

Howed I do?? I see my 700 came close to some 1.2 ghz. And my 900 Athlon beat some 1.2+ Athlons


----------



## Buffy (Jun 12, 2002)

HP Pavilion 531w
Intel Celeron 1300MHz
256MB SDRAM
40GB HD
Windows XP Home

I scored a 632 w/ only 1 yellow flag. Not too bad.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I lost faith with PCpitstop. This can't be right!!!!

My 700mhz Athlon in the living room 

specs:Gigabyte GA7ie4 motherboard
256mg sdram generic
Geforce2 mx400 64mb
120 gig 7200rpm 2mbcache Maxtor

Score:
505

almost beat this configuration???

>davey7549: I just ran Pit Stop (scored 521) BUT I tried to insert a >picture into the body of an email and got this:
>An Error occured in this dialog.
>Error 195.
>"undefined" is null or not an object.
>How do I set it back to where it was. Gawd I just HAD to mess with >it lol.
>Thanks Dave.
>
>
>__________________
>Specs:
>AMD Thunderbird 1.33 Ghz.
>ASUS- A17A266 Socket A Motherboard
>Gnet ADSL Modem
>20 Gig Hard drive
>384 Mb DDR Ram
>O\S Win. Me. version # 4.90.3000
>IE 6.0
>OE 6.0
>Mitsumi CD-R/RW model #4804TE
>Lexmark X83 Print\Scan\Copy\Fax
>Web Cam: Logitech 3000 Pro


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got a 898


----------



## unrulyaires (Mar 15, 2003)

There looking at overall perf. in relation to similar systems at Pc pitstop. your internet connection does not change your overall score Dsl or modem doesn't matter in the full tests. You can compare your system in the forums as i do and where i also learned about the connection thing. A great place to tweak is in the windows section as it shows you your running programs and by Dbl clicking on them you see information on the service. I Score 1066 with Adsl and 1060 in 2nd test today with modem 56k. For a quick boost in your score .>run disk cleanup empty your temp internet files, all your other temps recent docs, local temps msdowndl.tmp ect...and then defrag and then run tests. It seems that video perf. and memory speed has a large impact on scores.


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

When I ran this on my old computer, I scored below 100 

But I'm happy to say that my current computer hit 452, which I'm perfectly happy with for now.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hello everyone

Just ran the test and came up with 72.Then did the tweaks it mentions and came up with 92, Still really bad though.
Intel celeron 300
96 MB sdram
3 gig hdd
dsl 256 down 256 up


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

i tested a friends 166 computer last year which scored a -83,thats MINUS 83........


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Brian e : I thought I did good at 481 with IE5.Man thats awesome.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

while using crazy browser my score was 481.did a few adjustments tried opera and now am scoring 586


----------



## MrDave (Mar 21, 2003)

571, but I get a weird error when loading the utility..it asks me if i want to load it, then flashes the start tests page and goes back to the load utility page..anyone else having this happen? Here's my rig;

PIII 1Ghz, 512 MB PC-133, GeForce 4 Ti4200 128MB, 30GB Maxtor 7200rpm, 40GB Maxtor 5400rpm, WinXP Pro...

Havn't been able to click the test screen fast enough to test the adjustments...

edit: err, nevermind, browsed around the site a bit and found that I can test anonymously without the same error...time for some sleep methinks.


----------

